# Eclipse aus Java-Application JavaFX machenModule javafx.controls not found



## nieselfriem (4. Dez 2020)

Hallo,

ich beschäftige mich mit einem Udemy tutorial in dem es um Hibernate geht. Dort wurde in einem Standart-Java Projekt die Funktion von Hibernate in den Grundzügen erklärt. Nun soll daraus eine JavaFX Anwendung gemacht werden und ich verwende Java13. Dort ist ja nun kein JavaFX mehr enthalten und mann muss ein paar schritte machen um diese Module darin zu nutzen. Das heißt, ich habe den Buildpath angepasst, die Userlibary hinzugefügt und in der Run-Konfiguration in den VM-Arguments habe ich den 
	
	
	
	





```
--module-path "D:\Program Files\Java\javafx_15\lib" --add-modules javafx.controls,javafx.fxm
```
 eingefügt. Leider bekomme ich beim Start den Fehler


```
Error occurred during initialization of boot layer
java.lang.module.FindException: Module javafx.controls not found
```

Mache ich genau das gleiche, wenn ich ein JavaFX-Projekt direkt starte, funktioniert der ganze Spaß. Was muss ich bei meinem Projekt anpassen, damit es funktioniert?

VG Georg


----------



## kneitzel (4. Dez 2020)

Bezüglich JavaFX wäre mein Ratschlag immer: Nutze Maven oder Gradle!

Da wird dann das JavaFX eine einfache Abhängigkeit, die dann automatisch eingebunden wird. Ich habe mich da mal etwas ausgelassen - sind nur Anfänge, aber evtl. hilft es ja:
- https://blog.kneitzel.de/2020/11/02/javafx-maven-und-gradle/
- 




Ansonsten - wenn dies irgendwie absolut nicht ist, was Du möchtest (Wobei das wirklich alles extrem vereinfacht!), dann könntest Du ein JDK mit integriertem JavaFX installieren. Das wäre z.B. bei den OpenJDK von Bellsoft (https://bell-sw.com/) der Fall so Du ein "full JDK" herunter lädst.
(Das wäre dann für Dich eine Lösung, aber wenn Du etwas weiter gibst oder so dann führt es schnell zu Problemen. Bei Gradle oder Maven gibt es deutlich weniger Abhängigkeiten und andere Entwickler können die IDE verwenden, die sie bevorzugen ... Auch die Hilfe bei Problemen ist deutlich einfacher - einfach die pom.xml (maven) oder build.gradle (Gradle) posten und man kann Probleme schnell identifizieren ... keine Fehlersuche a.la. klick mal hier und dann da und schau, was da steht ....


----------



## nieselfriem (4. Dez 2020)

ich habs mit der alternative hin bekommen. mit gradle oder maven werde ich mich nach dem kurs mal auseinander setzen. 
Mach ja dann dch einiges etwas einfacher 

Danke für den hinweis


----------



## lam_tr (5. Dez 2020)

nieselfriem hat gesagt.:


> ich habs mit der alternative hin bekommen. mit gradle oder maven werde ich mich nach dem kurs mal auseinander setzen.
> Mach ja dann dch einiges etwas einfacher
> 
> Danke für den hinweis


Wie hast du das jetzt ohne maven oder gralde zum Laufen bekommen?


----------



## kneitzel (5. Dez 2020)

Die Alternative, die ich genannt hatte, war das Full JDK von Bellsoft. Daher vermute ich, dass er nun damit arbeitet.


----------



## lam_tr (5. Dez 2020)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Die Alternative, die ich genannt hatte, war das Full JDK von Bellsoft. Daher vermute ich, dass er nun damit arbeitet.


Muss ich mir mal ausprobieren, @dzim hatte das glaube ich mal davon erwähnt, als ich etwas über Raspberry gefragt hatte.


----------



## kneitzel (5. Dez 2020)

Die bieten das Full JDK auch für Linux / ARM an, daher kann das auch da eine Alternative sein. Das habe ich da aber noch nicht ausprobiert, denn so masochistisch bin ich nicht, dass ich auf dem PI Desktop Applikationen ausführen möchte ... aber ja: es geht. Ich meine, ich habe damals auch mal eine IDE gestartet auf dem pi 3 - aber das dauerte irgendwie zig Minuten, so dass ich das nicht weiter verfolgt hatte


----------



## dzim (7. Dez 2020)

Stimmt, hab ich mal @lam_tr

Für JavaFX 11 wäre das bei Bellsoft https://download.bell-sw.com/java/11.0.9.1+1/bellsoft-jdk11.0.9.1+1-linux-aarch64.deb

Azul hat da leider nichts (https://www.azul.com/downloads/zulu-community/?version=java-11-lts&os=linux&package=jre-fx)

Jetzt ginge noch die Variante, zu schauen, ob OpenJFX zufälligerweise auch einfach schon im Repo des Raspberry OS ist... Und Für Java 16 hat Gluon ja kürzlich einen EA vorgestellt, der aber auf DRM-Techniken (glaub ich) zurückgreift, die sie non-free für produktive Apps gemacht haben (Hobby-Projekte und Entwicklung aber ist davon wohl ausgenommen): https://gluonhq.com/hardware-accelerated-drm-based-rendering-with-javafx-on-the-raspberry-pi/ (Raspberry 4 aber nur!)


----------

